
ForgeFed: Federation protocol for interoperability with version control services - rapnie
https://forgefed.peers.community/
======
rapnie
ForgeFed recently received NLNET funding, and is looking for contributors to
work on roadmap items (and receive funding for that).

Check the detailed roadmap at:
[https://notabug.org/peers/forgefed/issues/87](https://notabug.org/peers/forgefed/issues/87)

